
USA removes Wakanda as trade partner after initially listing it as one - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/12/22/wakanda-black-panther-america-usa-agriculture-trade-relations/
======
ineedasername
Where does it end? If we're discriminating against countries whose only fault
is that they lack physical and historical existence, what next? For the vast
majority of people who will never visit any African country there is
practically no difference: Both Wakanda and those "real" countries are merely
mental abstractions with no other practical infringement into the person's
empirical experience. If this stands, it will be a slippery slope. Next we'll
be told that Unicorns, similarly lacking in physical extension, should be
deprive of basic animal rights.

~~~
ineedasername
::sigh:: downvoted. I know, humour is generally discouraged on HN, but I
thought the subtle hints of the metaphysics of imaginary creatures might
attract some appreciation. Oh well, I regret nothing!

------
planetzero
Most likely a developer on the website using test data and forgot to remove
it.

We've become so biased, the last time I saw this posted on HN, people were
commenting on the administration somehow actually doing this intentionally.

~~~
ineedasername
I could imagine a developer doing it deliberately as an Easter egg of sorts.

